# My first Liga Privada = long ash and cold hands



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

smoking a LP No. 9 belicoso paired with Pomegranate green tea with a buddy on a cool night here in NJ. the result being a pair of really cold hands and a nice long ash. nothing better than this (well maybe a heater)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Dyna Glo dual radiant 30K BTU tank top heater propane NEW | eBay

these work pretty good

or these have gotten some pretty good reviews

New Large Bronze Safari Outdoor Portable Propane Patio Heater 87" 40k btu | eBay


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice smoke!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Holy Crap. Nice ash work


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.
:tu


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

looks like a good time


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Great stick and long ash :bowdown:


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Liga is a great smoke - glad to see you enjoyed it as well!


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice. Can't wait to try one of these.


----------



## standldc (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice, one of my favorites!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

kapathy said:


> Dyna Glo dual radiant 30K BTU tank top heater propane NEW | eBay
> 
> these work pretty good
> 
> ...


I agree . . . Although I'm starting to like the hot tub better than the propane heater. If only I didn't have to get out!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Impressive!!


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

I love LP#9's, I just got a box of them after being on a local B&M's waiting list three months.


----------



## nthetank (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

what is the difference between this cigar's belicoso and toro?


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish they had these in my area I can't get enough of them.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a good smoke! That gets me in the mood for one.


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

Great looking ash. Looks like a fun experience. I have been wanting to try these, but in Central Illinois all the good B&M's are an hour or more away. Will keep searching!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

How much longer did you keep the ash for? Impressive work.


----------

